# buying hot stuff



## eatonpaving (Jun 23, 2003)

i havent been on the forum latley, on the topic of this poll(buying hot stuff) i was the last one to post, why was it removed, it shows on the front page that i was the last one to post. randy


----------



## eatonpaving (Jun 23, 2003)

WOPPS, I SCREWED UP, IT WAS ON PAGE 2. ALL THE WRIGHTING ON THE BOARD IS IN LIGHT PINK, I DID NOT SEE THE SECOND PAGE. RANDY


----------



## CARDOCTOR (Nov 29, 2002)

may be it was stolen lol



cardoctor:waving: :waving:


----------



## digger242j (Nov 22, 2001)

ROFL!

Speaking of stuff that's not stolen...Has anyone else run into the guys selling stereo speakers out of the back of a van? 

The pitch goes something like: "We're delivery guys, and the store accidently supplied an extra pair of these great, expensive, high quality speakers. Since they don't know they goofed, we'll sell them to you for a real bargain price." 

The catch is, they're junk, and the guys are in the business of selling cheap, junky speakers to those willing to buy something from someone they believe is not the rightful owner.

They'll stop next to you in traffic, or walking down the street. I've probably been approached by them once a year for the last 10 years, on average. Does this happen other places, or is it just a Pittsburgh thing?


----------



## eatonpaving (Jun 23, 2003)

yep.


----------



## JML (Dec 27, 1999)

those guys with the speakers are a jersey thing to. one of my guys bought a set, they were junk.....


----------



## Chuck Smith (Dec 30, 1999)

Happened to me last year here in NJ. I was merging onto RT1 in New Brunswick, and this van cuts in front of me, pulls over, and a girl jumps out. I thought something was wrong... She runs over to my window and tells me her boss gave her these speakers, blah, blah, blah. I told her I was not interested.

Two days later in almost the same place, but in a shopping center parking lot, this carload of girls tries to sell me and BRL perfume. They asked if we had girlfriends, we said no, and they said the perfume would help us get some, or something to that effect. We both waved our ring fingers and said we are married, and don't need any perfume for our wives, LOL. They kept trying and we kept saying no until they drove off.

Last summer in Hackensack, I had a guy try to sell me an Armani leather coat. I am eating in the truck at Mc Donald's. He says I look Italian and asks if I speak it, I say no, but I understand it... He had 4 of them. Told me he was going back to Italy, and he was a designer... Said he got the coats free, but the tarif going back to Italy with them was not worth it. He said he would sell one of them to me for whatever I had in my pocket. I said OK, all I got is sixteen, and he said OK.

We both got out of our cars, and he asked for the money, I showed him the $16, and he said no, I need $60. I said $16 is all I have, and I told you that.

He took the coats and left. It was a good pitch, and the coats looked good. I doubt they were hot, but they were probably knock offs. I don't care if it is a knock off, if I can buy a leather coat that fits, for $16 I'll take it. For $60 he could keep it. I had another $100 on me too, just not for a coat. 

Two weeks later one of the laborers that worked for us bought one for $40. He was taking it back to Mexico with him. He said he got it from "Italiano guy".... on Main St.

~Chuck


----------



## Snoworks (Jan 22, 2002)

It has happened twice to me this year already. I can't describe the feeling I get when you see them coming towards you. They almost plead with you to buy them, dropping the price, each time you say no. Then when they finaly get the point, that your not interested, they look at you like you interupted thier busy lives!\

Chuck B.


----------



## wyldman (Jan 18, 2001)

It happens here too.Same setup,white van,2 guys,have 1 extra pair of $1500.00 speakers that you can have for $800,no now it's $500.00..........


----------



## CT18fireman (Nov 30, 2000)

Take a ride down the road and see how many white vans you see in say a one mile stretch of commercial road. That is why these guys use white vans. Ability to blend in when the police are looking for them for soliciting without a permit.


----------

